# What pedals for touring?



## samid (26 Aug 2012)

I'll start: I have been using Time ATAC clipless for many years now, for all my riding including touring. Now I'm thinking to maybe go back to basics and just use regular, flat, without any attachment system, pedals. So what do you all use and why?


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

I would have thought flat regular pedals would be just fine for touring. Peddle stroke efficiency isn't the highest priority when touring and you can swap shoes easily if something fails/gets wet etc


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2012)

I use SPDs because that's what I use on everything else so flats feel a bit weird. My cycling shoes look and feel like walking boots so the SPDs don't annoy me too much off the bike.

I wouldn't use road cleats as I do a fair bit of walking around on tour and wouldn't want to have to keep swapping shoes.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Aug 2012)

I use speedplay frogs, double sided pedals so no faffing and the cleats are particularly hard wearing for walking around.


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2012)

I don't know how good they are for anything over 150 miles in one go but touring pedals seem to fit the bill well, I use A520's (single sided SPD's) and you also get A530's (Double sided, spd/flat).


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> I would have thought flat regular pedals would be just fine for touring. Peddle stroke efficiency isn't the highest priority when touring and you can swap shoes easily if something fails/gets wet etc


+1


----------



## psmiffy (27 Aug 2012)

I use double sided shimano XT mtb - having ridden with clips and straps from an early age when I got my first proper bike I dont feel safe if my feet are not connected to the pedals - especially when the weather is wet - pedal efficiency does come into a little bit - being able to unweight the pedal on the return stroke allows me to keep a relatively high cadence all day or when slogging up the odd col mitigating against fatigue and allows for the really big effort when lugging a loaded bike up the steeper bits.


----------



## Pottsy (27 Aug 2012)

Time ATAC for me. Simple, reliable and lots of float.

After years of being clipless I don't like the inefficiency of flats for rides of any reasonable duration, however I can see the advantage of flats when spending time off the bike in normal shoes and also therefore less to carry. 

Perhaps if your idea of touring is 80-100 miles a day with the primary reason being the cycling, then you want to go clipless. If you do 30 miles a day with your main pleasure being lunch, farmers markets and walking around nice buildings, then I think flats are better.


----------



## Teuchter (27 Aug 2012)

I came across this a few years ago, which puts forth an opinion on exactly this...
http://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=45

FWIW, most of my bikes have MTB SPD pedals fitted (except for one with flats for convenience) but I am yet to do any real tours.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2012)

Pottsy said:


> If you do 30 miles a day with your main pleasure being lunch, farmers markets and walking around nice buildings, then I think flats are better.


 You just described me! And my "tourer" is also my everyday bike which I hop on and off numerous times a day in whatever is adorning my feet at the time, so flats it is for me!


----------



## samid (27 Aug 2012)

Teuchter said:


> I came across this a few years ago, which puts forth an opinion on exactly this...
> http://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=45


Funny but yet another read of Grant Petersen's writings on this subject was what prompted my question/poll here. I have been a fan of Grant's since the days of nntp newsgroups, in fact my tourer is a custom Rivendell (but I was not the original "customer" - got it second-hand). And recently I bought his book ("Just Ride", very nice reading BTW) where he also goes on about the pedal attachment thing so I thought maybe he's right on that issue as on many others.


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Aug 2012)

I use flats, in large part because the bike I tour on has 20" wheels and so I don't get out of the saddle much. I have thought about adding toe clips but as my foot slips of the pedal about once a day this has not been a priority.

I use A530s on my commuting bike and would happily tour on these as they give the choice of SPD on one side and flat on the other depenidng upon footware or just how you feel.


----------



## Teuchter (27 Aug 2012)

samid said:


> Funny but yet another read of Grant Petersen's writings on this subject was what prompted my question/poll here. I have been a fan of Grant's since the days of nntp newsgroups, in fact my tourer is a custom Rivendell (but I was not the original "customer" - got it second-hand). And recently I bought his book ("Just Ride", very nice reading BTW) where he also goes on about the pedal attachment thing so I thought maybe he's right on that issue as on many others.


He's got quite distinct views on this and diverse other subjects but they do make a lot of sense.


----------



## Yellow7 (27 Aug 2012)

I use PowerPlay 'Dual' (double sided); flat one side, clips tother side. Best of both worlds then.


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Aug 2012)

Flats. I rode clipless for a couple of months on the commute but never really got along with them and never found much of an improvement. It probably depends where you're coming from - I never road anything but flats as a kid and have not really got much history doing any other type of cycling. The DMR V8 are seriously grippy anyhow, only problem is they tend to shred trainers and sometimes calves and shins.


----------



## strofiwimple (28 Aug 2012)

Have used MKS Sylvan touring pedals for years without a problem. I've never felt the need for toe clips as with a pair of firm soled astro turf trainers I have never had problems with slipping off the pedals.
I can see the advantage of dual pedals but I never go fast enough to need them


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Aug 2012)

MKS Sylan touring and road pedals for me - that's what i have on two if my bikes, while my dream bicycle - a bespoke Enigma lightweigh tourer - has a pair of elegant old-style T.A quill pedals. Fats for me every time, especially for touring.


----------



## Iain Harper (28 Aug 2012)

How would the Time X-Roc compare with the other suggestions? Anyone used them or know of an SPD equivalent?

Looking for something that combines the benefits of clipless with the occasional convenience of regular trainers/boots. 

Thanks.


----------



## samid (28 Aug 2012)

Do those Time X-Roc have a flat platform without the clip-in thing on one side? From the pics they look similar to Time Z control that I've been using lately, they are good for clipped in riding but I don't think they would be comfortable to ride in normal shoes as both sides have the clipping device which stands out. I can ride to my mailbox (100 meters or so) and back in normal shoes but for a longer ride would put on my clipless shoes (Shimano sandals as a matter of fact).


----------



## Iain Harper (28 Aug 2012)

samid said:


> Do those Time X-Roc have a flat platform without the clip-in thing on one side?



No, I think they've got clip-ins on both sides. And they do look as though they stand proud of the platform.

Figure there must be a dual purpose (and dual sided) product on the market, but I just haven't spotted it yet.


----------



## samid (28 Aug 2012)

Iain Harper said:


> Figure there must be a dual purpose (and dual sided) product on the market, but I just haven't spotted it yet.


I'm sure you know about the SPD dual sided pedals (Shimano PD-A530) right? (I also don't know of any Time ATAC system ones unfortunately...)


----------



## Iain Harper (28 Aug 2012)

samid said:


> I'm sure you know about the SPD dual sided pedals (Shimano PD-A530) right?



Yup - and they're half-way towards what I'm after - but I was hoping there'd be something with the SPD mech on both sides, inset in such a way that the surrounding platform was still practical as a flat (but maybe requiring a non-standard cleat). 

The Shimano M424 looks kind of close. 

Thanks for your replies by the way - much appreciated


----------



## vernon (29 Aug 2012)

Iain Harper said:


> Yup - and they're half-way towards what I'm after - but I was hoping there'd be something with the SPD mech on both sides, inset in such a way that the surrounding platform was still practical as a flat (but maybe requiring a non-standard cleat).
> 
> The Shimano M424 looks kind of close.
> 
> Thanks for your replies by the way - much appreciated


 
The M424 does indeed look like it does the job but I found that the outer res=in cage is not that durable and mine started to detach itself from the outermost end.


----------



## Iain Harper (29 Aug 2012)

vernon said:


> The M424 does indeed look like it does the job but I found that the outer resin cage is not that durable and mine started to detach itself from the outermost end.



Oh right - thanks - that's good to know. Will keep looking. I may need to just settle for the one-sided option


----------



## BrazingSaddles (29 Aug 2012)

Road bike - SPD.
Commuter - Dual side for non-commute, town riding.
Tourer - Flats, but could maybe have done with SPD's in the Alps! My main aim for sunny bike touring is to achieve a ridiculous sun tan on my feet so sandals are a must - I hate wearing full shoes on tour. Even in the rain!


----------



## Headgardener (29 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Road bike - SPD.
> Commuter - Dual side for non-commute, town riding.
> Tourer - Flats, but could maybe have done with SPD's in the Alps! My main aim for sunny bike touring is to achieve a ridiculous sun tan on my feet so sandals are a must - I hate wearing full shoes on tour. Even in the rain!


SPD sandals are available from Shimano you know.


----------



## samid (30 Aug 2012)

Headgardener said:


> SPD sandals are available from Shimano you know.


And are very excellent I must say, I have been using a pair for 5 years now, still going strong. If they get wet they dry way faster than shoes would, you mostly can do without socks (hence less stuff to wash dry etc) and for wet and cold conditions I pack a pair of GoreTex socks and thin wool socks to put under those. Works like a charm.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (30 Aug 2012)

Headgardener said:


> SPD sandals are available from Shimano you know.


 
Errr, yeah, well....how do I put this without offending anyone...? Oh sod it - they're not quite my style luv! I like something a little more feminine, colourful and dainty. I am a lady, after all, and I like to remain reasonably stylish on the bike


----------



## BrazingSaddles (30 Aug 2012)

samid said:


> And are very excellent I must say, I have been using a pair for 5 years now, still going strong. If they get wet they dry way faster than shoes would, you mostly can do without socks (hence less stuff to wash dry etc) and for wet and cold conditions I pack a pair of GoreTex socks and thin wool socks to put under those. Works like a charm.


 
You Audax, right?!!!! That does appear to be part of the audaxing uniform you are sporting in this photo...


----------



## samid (30 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> You Audax, right?!!!! That does appear to be part of the audaxing uniform you are sporting in this photo...


No, I just tour, I took that pic after riding the Union canal path last May


----------



## Crankarm (30 Aug 2012)

Why not just use the pedals and clip system you normally use? I don't see any benefit in changing to a new system with which you might be unfamiliar just to go touring. Stick with what you know.


----------



## theloafer (31 Aug 2012)

toe clips+straps for me on all three of my bikes caygill tourer-boardman cx- cannondale synapse carbon used them for 35 years works fine and as they say ...if it,s not broke dont mend it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Aug 2012)

toe clips and straps and I cycle in my hiking boots or hiking shoes which are waterrproof.


----------



## jakegil (3 Sep 2012)

crank brothers egg beaters for me. never have to look down and very easy to clip in and out of.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Sep 2012)

I ride with dual sided spd shimano....they are ideal for touring with sod touring shoes.

Not being able to pull up on the cranks on these American hills doesn't.bear thinking about imho.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Sep 2012)

Sod = spd on this dam phone


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2012)

SPD for me. I can comfortably walk for miles in SPD shoes, so I just take those.


----------



## HorTs (5 Sep 2012)

I use flat pedals with toe clips, strapless ones like these.


----------



## samid (5 Sep 2012)

Does anybody use Powergrips? (I read some rave reviews about those a few years ago, and even got myself a pair - but could not get to grips with them  somehow ... now I think maybe they're worth another try?)


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Sep 2012)

I like flats. I have a pair of T.A. Specialities quill pedals on my best tourer and MKS sylvan roud and sylvan tourers on my other two.


----------



## samid (10 Sep 2012)

After 10+ years of using almost exclusively clipless I decided to try good old flats on a relatively "serious" ride again, and put MKS Sylvans on my Riv when I rode 115 km this last Saturday. I must say that I liked the experience (even though I wore rather flexy sandals). While not being clipped in felt strange at first I don't think it slowed me down any, and I actually liked the newly found "freedom"  ... So, while I'm not sure I'll switch all my bikes to flats (I do have more bikes than I need), I think I will keep flats on the Riv (which is my "touring bike) and see how it goes.


----------



## samid (11 Sep 2012)

And now for something completely different: check out the pedals on this bike!


----------



## PpPete (11 Sep 2012)

Been using SPDs for a couple of years.
Mostly M-520 but audax bike has A600
Rode son's bike for a couple of miles they other day - he prefers old style toe clips. I hated it.
Didn't have straps tight, so was slipping about a lot, and even then couldnt get out of them fast enough at junctions, nearly had a "clip" moment.


----------



## Zenroad (13 Sep 2012)

samid said:


> I'll start: I have been using Time ATAC clipless for many years now, for all my riding including touring. Now I'm thinking to maybe go back to basics and just use regular, flat, without any attachment system, pedals. So what do you all use and why?


 
I'm now using Shimano PD-M324. Can't say enough good things about this 2-sided pedal. One side is the run-of-the-mill platform pedal with a nice wide deck--great for any old shoe you want to wear with it. The other side is SPD. I tour with a pair of Sidi Genius 4 road shoes and a pair of Merrell Barefoot running shoes. On the highway between towns, I'm clipped in with the Sidis. When I get close to urbia, I slip into the Merrells and ride the platform side. Works like a charm. The best of both worlds with only one pair of pedals. The M324s are tough, fully adjustable, and serviceable (though I haven't had to service them yet, but I believe the bearings are replaceable).

Another good-looking pair of 2-sided Shimano pedals are the PD-A530s. I've read a lot of good stuff about them.

One pair of pedals that can handle two kinds of shoes makes a lot of touring sense to me.


----------



## samid (14 Sep 2012)

Zenroad said:


> I'm now using Shimano PD-M324. Can't say enough good things about this 2-sided pedal. One side is the run-of-the-mill platform pedal with a nice wide deck--great for any old shoe you want to wear with it. The other side is SPD. I tour with a pair of Sidi Genius 4 road shoes and a pair of Merrell Barefoot running shoes. On the highway between towns, I'm clipped in with the Sidis. When I get close to urbia, I slip into the Merrells and ride the platform side. Works like a charm. The best of both worlds with only one pair of pedals. The M324s are tough, fully adjustable, and serviceable (though I haven't had to service them yet, but I believe the bearings are replaceable).
> 
> Another good-looking pair of 2-sided Shimano pedals are the PD-A530s. I've read a lot of good stuff about them.
> 
> One pair of pedals that can handle two kinds of shoes makes a lot of touring sense to me.


If there were a Time ATAC system pedal like that I'd definitely try it. Unfortunately there isn't


----------



## Zenroad (14 Sep 2012)

Shimano makes a lot of good pedals. They seem to have just what the doctor ordered, no matter what you're looking for. Even their middle-of-the-line stuff is tough and durable. And always plenty affordable.


----------

